

Stop A/B Testing and Make Out Like a Bandit - timcraft
http://untyped.com/untyping/2011/02/11/stop-ab-testing-and-make-out-like-a-bandit/

======
timcraft
Any frameworks/libraries that implement these algorithms yet?

~~~
noelwelsh
Well yeah, we're working on it though the plan is to make it SaaS.

The basic algorithms are very simple; you could implement yourself. Getting
great performance is a different matter.

